# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Πότε θα αρχίσουμε να τραγουδάμε και πάλι?????

## dinosd

Καλημερα παιδια,

Περασε η πτεροροια, πηραμε τις σταγονιτσες μας (pterofen αν θυμαμαι καλα) για ενα μηνα, μας πεσαν τα μαλλακια και βγαλαμε καινουρια αλλα δεν τραγουδαμε καθολου σχεδον.

Ο Κιτσακος μου τραγουδουσε ολη μερα και δεν ξερω τι να περιμενω πια. Ειναι φυσιολογικο? Πρεπει να κανω κατι, καμια βιταμινη μηπως?

Παρακαλω τα φωτα σας.....

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Ντινο(?)!!!!!!!!!
Η πτερορροια περασε λοιπον και το πουλακι ξεκιναει παλι απο την αρχη τις προσπαθειες για κελαηδισμα!!! μην ανησυχεις καθολου και αν το βλεπεις υγειη το πουλακι μην φοβασαι τιποτα!!! η διατροφη του τωρα πρεπει σταδιακα να μειωθει και να παει προς την συντηρηση! με λιγοτερους λιπαρους σπορους λιγοτερο αυγο-αυγοψωμο και λιγοτερα φρουτα και λαχανικα! απο το μεγαλο κλουβι της πτερορροιας πρεπει να μπει σε μικροτερο αν σε ενδιαφερει το κελαηδισμα του μικρου σου Κιτσου , για να συγκεντρωθει σε αυτο και οχι στο πεταγμα και τα παιχνιδακια!

Μια φορα λοιπον την εβδομαδα αυγοψωμο-αυγο, μια φρουτο η λαχανικο! το μειγμα που παιρνεις, αν εχει πολλους λιπαρους σπορους μπορεις να το αρεωσεις με κεχρι!

----------


## dinosd

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη. Θα περιμενω τοτε. Απλα στεναχωριομουν που δεν κελαιδαει ακομα για αυτο ρωτησα.

Και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## mitsman

Ειχα δυο μηνες να ακουσω τα καναρινακια μου να κελαηδανε.. και τωρα εχουν αρχισει ολα μαζι και εχω ξετρελαθει!!! μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο μια φορα την εβδομαδα ποτε δεν εβλαψε!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

Το καναρίνακι μου πέρασε πολύ δύσκολη πτερορροια. Τούφες τα πούπουλα κάθε μέρα. Σημάδια ότι τελείωσε η πτεροροια, είδα πριν σχεδόν 1,5 εβδομάδα.. κράτησε περίπου 2 μήνες και άρχισε αρκετά αργά, περίπου αρχές Αυγούστου.  Το διάστημα αυτό, όχι κελάηδισμα, ούτε φωνή δεν είχε το καημένο !!!

Αυτό που έκανα εγώ, όταν ήρθε ο Οκτώβρης και ακόμα έβλεπα πούπουλα, ήταν 2 φορές την εβδομάδα ασβέστιο και 10 δόσεις Mutavit – Orlux.( Μέρα πάρα μέρα δηλαδή). Επίσης ενίσχυση αυγοτροφής (σπιτικής, όχι εμπορίου), με παροχή σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση.  Στο βασικό του μείγμα πρόσθεσα και έξτρα περίλλα και στην αυγοτροφή του έβαζα και καμελλίνα.

Μετά την πρώτη εβδομάδα, του προγράμματος αυτού, είδα βελτίωση τοσο στο πουλάκι, οσο και στα φτερά του. Ίσως βέβαια να ήταν και το φυσικό τέλος της πτερόροιας, αφού ο καιρός είχε αρχίσει ήδη να κρυώνει και η μέρα να μικραίνει. Τώρα βλέπω ότι έχει αρχίσει πάλι δειλά – δειλά να κελαηδά πάλι, ενώ παλιότερα κελαηδούσε από τις 6 το πρωί.  Πούπουλα βρίσκω μόνο κάνα 2, ανα 2 μέρες που το καθαρίζω.

Πάντως ενδείξεις ότι παει προς το τέλος η πτεροροια θα δεις εάν στο κεφαλάκι του βλέπεις κατι άσπρες φύτρες.  Με την λήξη της πιστεύω ότι θέλει κάποιο διάστημα πάλι για να επανέλθει το πουλάκι στο κανονικό κελάηδισμα του. Εντωμεταξύ η μέρα τότε μικραίνει, οπότε έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα υπάρχει μεγάλο κελάηδισμα. Άρα καταλήγω ότι η καλύτερη εποχή κελαήδισματος για τα πουλάκια, είναι η άνοιξη

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι ολα ειναι φυσικη ροη λογω πτεροροιας .κανε οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια με μονη διαφορετικη θεση αν δινεις χορταρικα μην τα μειωνεις και αν δεν δινεις αυξησε αλλα σταδιακα .τα φρουτα δεν χρειαζονται απαραιτητα .και να μην δωσεις χορταρικα παντως το πουλακι συντομα πιστευω θα παρει μπροστα

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Τα ''μεγάλα'' μου δεν άρχισαν ακόμη.Οι μικροί διαγωνίζονται μεταξύ τους από το χάραμα εώς τη δύση.Πάντως βλέπω ακόμη πουπουλάκια

----------


## δημητρα

θα στρωσει το πουλακι απλα περιμενε, επισης το εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι η εξω?ειναι κινητικο? κανε οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια, αμα εχει πτερορροια δωστου λιγο περιλλα βοηθαει αρκετα, ειναι ακριβος σπορος αλλα εσυ δεν χρειαζεσαι πανω απο 1 ευρο. εγω εβαζα λιγο στην αυγοθηκη 2 φορες την εβδομαδα.

----------


## mitsman

Πως ειναι το πουλακι??????????? καλυτερα τα πραγματα?

----------


## dinosd

Τα πραγματα τελικα εξελιχθηκαν οπως ειπαν και οι φιλοι μας πιο πανω. Ο Κιτσακος αρχισε να τραγουδαει πριν λιγες μερες δειλα δειλα, χωρις πολυ ενταση στην αρχη και απο προχθες εχει παρει φορα και δεν σταματαει το τραγουδι. Επανηλθε στα παλια δηλαδη, απλα ηθελε τον χρονο του.

Σας ευχαριστω και παλι για τις συμβουλες σας.

----------


## nuntius

Δώσε του πολύ ήλιο και μακριά από το κρύο και να δεις τι νότες θα σου σφυρίξει  :winky:  Χαίρομαι που όλα πήγαν καλά!!

----------

